# CRS - TONGA Cultured Baby CLAMS! and some wild SPS.....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Just landed. Some very nicely coloured baby maxima clams and wild sps. We have some choice cultured pieces as well.

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/04/08/cool-tonga-giant-clams-coming-pacific-aqua-farms/


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Great pricing on the clams! Some real interesting ones too.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks. It was nice seeing you today. Enjoy your purchases.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is my clam, happy as a clam.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I have to get one! Those clams look wonderful


----------



## imclownfish (Jan 31, 2011)

what's the pricing range for these clams?


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Clammania*

Very small, very cute clams. Great pricing. There are still so many left. Pick up two of these babies!


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Additional Pictures.....*

Additional clam pictures.....


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Coral Reef Shop said:


> Additional clam pictures.....


At this size, do they require feedings?


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

At this size; they are photosynthetic. Feeding with phyto or specialized foods at this stage doesn't hurt; but is not mandatory.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Coral Reef Shop said:


> At this size; they are photosynthetic. Feeding with phyto or specialized foods at this stage doesn't hurt; but is not mandatory.


Awesome!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Had to stop myself from buying more than one. The one I got was pretty sweet.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

also got one. Beautiful and healthy pieces

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

picked up one today as well .. this is my second. First was a larger one at approx 4".

Beautiful and healthy !


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I wish I knew how much they were. I don't want to drive all the way out there to find out.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> I wish I knew how much they were. I don't want to drive all the way out there to find out.


$60 buckaroos


----------

